# Protein Skimmer for 50 Gallon Tank



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i thought i would post up a couple of the new skimmers i am looking at and see ppl's opinions on them...

im thinking i am going to have a sump running below the tank, maybe 15-20 gallons, and put the skimmer in there. i want a good skimmer, but not one that is freakin loud.

ASM G-1 Protein Skimmer w/ Sedra 2500 Pump

Tunze DOC Protein Skimmer - 9005

Tunze DOC Protein Skimmer - 9205

Euro-Reef RS80 In-Sump Protein Skimmer (very similar to ASM)

similar skimmer, bigger size. Euro-Reef RS100 In-Sump Protein Skimmer

right now im leaning more towards the tunzes. i have the 9002 for my 24 gallon, and although i havent used it much yet, i LOVE the design and the fact that is easily adjusted and SUPER quiet.

that said, ive never used an in sump skimmer, so maybe the ASM or Euroreef would be better.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Puff said:


> i thought i would post up a couple of the new skimmers i am looking at and see ppl's opinions on them...
> 
> im thinking i am going to have a sump running below the tank, maybe 15-20 gallons, and put the skimmer in there. i want a good skimmer, but not one that is freakin loud.
> 
> ...


asm is pretty much a copy of the euroreef design but with cheaper parts. like estruded pvc instead of high quality acrylic pipe on teh euro reef. this does not mean they are less effective.. i do belive ASM has changed to octopus name brand though. i think the ASM mini gand the rs 80 are more or less the same and most people suggest to just get eh g-1 or the 100.. from what i under stand the DOC skimmers are "plankton" friendly which is good for tanks that have dependancy on these nutrients like soft coral tanks so basedon what your intentions are this might bethe right choice for your set up..

heres a link i found about the DOC skimmers

http://www.saltycritter.com/tunze-nano-protein-skimmer.htm

i dont think its a matter that the other types would over skim but you seem to be pretty good about not overstocking and keeping a good mix of cleaners (except you mentioned putting a mantis in this tank, not sure who that would work out for keeping reef inverts and fish) so with that the DOC skimmer might be the way to go with this set up but you cant go wong with a euroreef rs 100. the RS10 has a decent size footprint so would be better using a 20 long for the sump..


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

thanks nismo









they also have the insump tunze which i havent seen before. sounds good, but who knows. i would probably stick with either the euroreef or tunze DOC.

i really cant believe how quiet the tunze is though. i turned it on and thought it was broken.lol


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

is tunze worth what you pay? i have not had the opportunity to see or hear there products in action. I hear alot of good things then i hear people complain. I think the people that complain are just to broke to afford them.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Apott05 said:


> is tunze worth what you pay? i have not had the opportunity to see or hear there products in action. I hear alot of good things then i hear people complain. I think the people that complain are just to broke to afford them.


their power heads are pretty much the bomb, the tunze streams last a hella long time and coupled with the controller your pretty hard pressed to find equaled performance with the same advanced features. closest thing are probably vortechs but i think their reliability isnt as good as tunze's

skimmer wise they are good if its what your looking for. most people really want the skimmer to remove everything and want more adjustability, DOC's arent bad btu they arent the highest performing skimmer out there. another aspect less reliance on manufacturer parts, like if you need to replace the drive pump for the skimmer. its hard to find someone that has used a euro reef that will knock it or put the performance of any equally priced skimmer over it..

it realyl depends on what products your looking for from tunze they are all very well made so you get what you pay for but you might not be paying for the right item to fit your needs.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

the tunzes are great for smaller tanks. my 9002 nano is perfect for my 24 gallon. today i was at the LFS talking to a couple of the more experienced guys. i was asking about the larger tunzes. he shooed me away from them, then i ended up buying a whole different skimmer...thread to follow. needless to say i was naughty today!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Puff said:


> the tunzes are great for smaller tanks. my 9002 nano is perfect for my 24 gallon. today i was at the LFS talking to a couple of the more experienced guys. i was asking about the larger tunzes. he shooed me away from them, then i ended up buying a whole different skimmer...thread to follow. needless to say i was naughty today!


oh snap impulse buy at the LFS, what ever you got im kind of glad you chose not to get the DOC, not that its a bad skimmer i just thin you would get better esults with some type of venturi ot needle wheel skimmer..

dude you are soo hooked on reef crack its no longer a laughing matter


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i know. thank christ for my mastercard.hahahahaha

i set up a thread on my new purchases. i self owned my bank account. next week im buying the lights. i was going to get them today, but these other buys kind of backfired that plan. next week is the new month for the credit card, so the lights shall be bought!


----------

